# Custom Bloodcrushers WIP



## Mergoth (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi everyone! This is actually my first post on Heresy, decided to skip the intro and go straight for showing off my toys!

Anyway, I'm building my Daemons force right now, it's Khorn-y, Nurgle-y, Tzeentch-y list so far. This is practical as I already have custom Daemon princes from my Marines ready to go, and custom Oblits that will make nice walking shooty princes.

View attachment 6694

Skinny prince.

View attachment 6695

Fat prince (bad picture... he looks much nicer in real life).

View attachment 6696

I think he'd make a nice shooty prince.

View attachment 6697

Khorne herald or crusher with fury. Nice model (he has all his kit in saddlebags on the back) but he's not so hot playing with the marines.​
I decided to convert most of my army using plastic as much as possible (the only metal non converted model thus far is my Bloodthirster who's just been slightly repositioned). 
For my Bloodcrushers I decided to convert them up mixing Chaos Knights, Berzerkers and Bloodletters. The unit theme is of possessed marines riding daemonic steeds, like lesser gifted champions but not massive. Kinda like the old Doomrider but hopefully not lame.
Here's the rending guy. Powerfists make rending!

View attachment 6698

At this stage he's mostly held together with blutack so I can paint him more easily later on.

View attachment 6699


View attachment 6700

His mask is a chaos knight pauldron.​
So, I'd like to hear what you guys think. Any comments or suggestions? I also have a musician and a crusher dragging a marine with a meat hook on a chain at the same stage. I might upload pictures later when I have some better light.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Mergoth said:


> I decided to convert most of my army....


I made the same decision about my Tzeentch Marines; I find it frustrating sometimes when I cannot think of a great new conversion, but is satisfying, so a raised glass in welcome, and to personalised armies:drinks:



Mergoth said:


> For my Bloodcrushers I decided to convert them up mixing Chaos Knights, Berzerkers and Bloodletters. The unit theme is of possessed marines riding daemonic steeds...


Looks good from what I can see.

Do you have a colour scheme in mind?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I like these guys! Especially the oblit-looking fat guy. The only suggestion I have for the bloodletter would be to make his head smaller, possibly using the possessed kit, at the moment the mask looks much to big, and doesn't blend into the model well. Welcome to Heresy and good luck with your army!


----------



## Mergoth (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks lads.
I'm planning the armour plates brass and dark silver. The skin on both the mount and the rider will be deep red blending into black (achieved with LOADS of layers of red ink), same as my painted bloodletter (I should post pics shouldn't I...?). The face mask works as it's the perfect size to accommodate his horns. I think I'll make it silver as a contrast. That'll mark him out as the champion.
If I ever feel like using the Space Wolves list these guys'll work nicely as Thunderwolf Cav.

The smooth patches on his base are just melted poly cement. Red and ink = pools of blood.


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

Stop taking pics and finish painting your shit for Conclave and Brocon. You taking your Chaos or Daemons up there?



> If I ever feel lke using the Space Wolves list these guys'll work nicely as Thunderwolf Cav.


Sell out.


----------



## Mergoth (Jun 27, 2010)

Wouldn't you like to know.

CSM. Finally got my list sorted. For now. I think. Until I get bored and play with it again. Unless I get Daemons painted and have many moments of indecision. So yeah. Surprise!

You're a "member" Stormbrow II. Hahaha! How appropriate!


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

Yes, I'm a member that'll F you in your A.


----------



## Mergoth (Jun 27, 2010)

Once I work out how to block people from threads...


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Come'on guys lets keep it PG ok.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

looks very interesting, love the daemons


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Mergoth said:


> The skin on both the mount and the rider will be deep red blending into black (achieved with LOADS of layers of red ink)....


It is a really good effect if you have the patience for it; which I usually do not.



Mergoth said:


> ...same as my painted bloodletter (I should post pics shouldn't I...?).


It would be good to see more of your work.



Mergoth said:


> The face mask works as it's the perfect size to accommodate his horns.


I agree with that; looks the right size to me.


----------



## Mergoth (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok, a quick update. Not done too much as I was waiting for my 60mm bases to arrive. Just based the crushers I have done with flock and gravel. 

View attachment 6878

Here's the crusher dragging a marine, minus head and shoulderpads. When I glue it permanently I'll make sure the chain is taut, with a nice gore trail from the marine.​My last 2 horses are currently drying now, the two halves held together with BIG elastic bands. I'll mount them on the scenic GW dreadnought bases after I modify them to look different. One of these if going to be an icon bearer. I was thinking of using the dripping blood one from the bloodletter kit and mounting it on his arm like a shield. I like the idea of Khorne followers using the symbol of the god of war as weapons and armour, like my Berzerker icon bearer wielding the icon like an axe.

View attachment 6879

I got a bit lazy with their armour and just painted it mechrite red with blood red highlights then a badab black wash. All my Berzerkers are modeled in gladiator theme with bare arms and torsos, riding in an open rhino.​
To those that posted. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Mergoth (Jun 27, 2010)

As requested, Bloodletters! The only non converted models I've done in two years, I guess I needed a break. This's how the skin on my crushers'll be.

View attachment 6880

Without flash.

View attachment 6881

With flash. Light is bad so try to imagine the colours halfway between these pics and that's more or less right.​


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Mergoth said:


> I was thinking of using the dripping blood one from the bloodletter kit and mounting it on his arm like a shield. I like the idea of Khorne followers using the symbol of the god of war as weapons and armour, like my Berzerker icon bearer wielding the icon like an axe.


Good thinking.

On GW models the standard/icon almost always replaces a weapon, which always seem odd to me as Standard Bearers are likely to be veterans.

I tend to convert so they are holding it in the off hand; however, for Khorne using it as a weapon makes even more sense. I might have to steal that idea.



Mergoth said:


> This's how the skin on my crushers'll be.... Light is bad so try to imagine the colours halfway between these pics and that's more or less right.


Given that I am working from what halfway between might look like this might not be true, however the skin looks a little flat to me. I assume the musculature is more evident in real life?


----------



## Mergoth (Jun 27, 2010)

> however the skin looks a little flat to me


There is more definition in decent light, and the layers of ink give a wet sort of finish, so they're basically gore covered. While painting it looks terrible until about the 7th coat.

In the pipeline I have Plaguebearers made from zombies, Ghouls and plague monks, Fateweaver from an old Nagash model (I already removed his clown hat and sculpted on the top of his skull so he's actually wearing a crown now) with dark pegasus wings (He's lord of undeath - people don't die around him) and nurgling bases using plastic skaven rats in a swarm, thinking about maybe sculpting some green stuff nurglings riding the rats to make it more nurgle-y. Might just want to play with them by then though so sculpting might go out the window.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Mergoth said:


> Might just want to play with them by then though so sculpting might go out the window.


I am so glad I am not the only person who does that.


----------



## Mergoth (Jun 27, 2010)

Currently painting. I'll post pics when I get time!


----------

